# Объясните



## InnaVit (28 Дек 2010)

На экзамене в музыкальной школе присутствовал педагог высшей категории из муз. колледжа, и дал совет по постановке интсрумента и правой руки: нужно плотно натянуть правый ремень, чтобы инструмент прилегал вплотную к ученику. Ребенок играет на аккордеоне, девочка, 13 лет в 4 классе. Так и не понятно что он хотел этим сказать, ведь у аккордеона гриф больше чем у баяна (сам он баянист) проблем с постановкой у ребёнка нет(руки не зажаты). Может я что-то упустила в методической литературе, но такого совета нигде не встречала. Пожалуйста помогите разобраться (сам он внятного ответа не дал, для чего это нужно)


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Дек 2010)

Как сидит ребенок? Гриф находится на  коленях или между.Второй вариант уже не один десяток лет практикуется профессионалами,хотя и попадаются энтузиасты первого.На сегодняшний момент правильная посадка,когда гриф между колен и при этом как раз правый ремень свободнее левого.То есть немного длиннее получается,а инструмент при этом более устойчив.В Самоучителе А.Мирека и других авторов тех времен, нарисовано совсем другое.Но в те годы уровень исполнительства был крайне низким и такой посадки вполне хватало для выполнения задач того времени.Сейчас это неприемлимо.Уровень мастерства шагнул очень далеко по сравнению с теми годами.Я думаю,что вам педагог ,что-то по -старинке советует.Хотя ,вы знаете ,мне приходилось бывать на концерте нар.артиста Ю.Казакова-знаменитого нашего баяниста-легенды нашей!(дай бог,ему здоровья)так он играл на баяне вообще- то с одним ремнем-и как играл!


----------



## bombastic (28 Дек 2010)

левый ремень (левого плеча исполнителя)
всегда затянут сильнее, правый слабее на 1-2 отделения, 
инструмент стоит на левой ноге мехом(балансируя левый и правый полукорпуса) и упирается нижним углом деки в голень, причем дека не должна выступать далее правой ключицы. корпус немного вперед.
проверить легко - распускаете мех и берете самую нижнюю ноту ( прямая постановка). 
при этой постановке инструмент плотно прилегает и 
спина остается прямой ( угол посадки от 80-90 процентов).
поначалу будут болеть мышцы, если сидеть правильно.
у кого спина слабая обязательно иметь 2 приклёпаных ремня, сзади для коррекции посадки- один в грудной области, другой в области поясничной
(сам так играю, и 14 кг инструмент даже стоя на сцене неподвижен)

ps считаю важным заметить, что аккордеон и баян 
разные инструменты, там исполнительские возможности выше на голову, нам чтобы быть на уровне требуется в первую очередь правильная посадка.
и главный камень предкновения - длина грифа и умение расслаблять руку(техника полетности),
а все остальное ( крепость пальцев и позиция - исключительно фортепианная школа)


----------



## InnaVit (28 Дек 2010)

Огромное спасибо , за советы , всё так и есть, спина не болит, дискомфорта не ощущает, поначалу хотели скреплять на спине ремни, но не потребовалось. Всё так как Вы пишете. Только ещё казус ,я забыла написать, он советовал расслабить левый ремень. А постановка: левый ремень-короче правого,наклон вперед, все ноты диапазона интструмента берутся без труда. Просто непонятен мотив совета. А за Ваши разъяснения огромное спасибо, это меня успокоило, что идём правильным путём


----------



## bombastic (28 Дек 2010)

левый он со стороны зрителя :biggrin: 
быть может перепутал просто


----------



## InnaVit (28 Дек 2010)

К сожалению нет, а потом чловек практически всю жизнь играет, преподаёт в колледже и школе баян и аккордеон, высшая категория, есть лауреаты разных конкурсов, а потом я переспросила, но внятного ответа не получила и пришлось обратится за помощью к Вам, т.к здесь люди все играющие много знающие. Буду считать, что он так пошутил с умным видом.


----------



## bombastic (28 Дек 2010)

ВЫ не пугайтесь, наш проф. Шаров Олег Михайлович, 
частенько показывает, как мастерски играть без ремней. и постановку в целом.
но это опять же про баян. 
не берите в голову, используйте свежую информацию =)


----------



## Liliya (28 Дек 2010)

Нам в колледже долго и упорно говорили что между корпусом аккордеона и грудью ребенка должна свободна проходить ладонь. И это описано во многих самоучителях и школах игры. :accordion:


----------



## InnaVit (29 Дек 2010)

*Liliya*,
смысл указания был в том, что правая сторона плотно должна прилегать (?),а влевой ремень свободный,якобы для улучшения постановки, сегодня было продолжение, уже что-то новенькое. 
Спасибо всем, кто откликнуля, Вы очень меня поддержали.


----------



## oleg55 (9 Май 2011)

Уважаемые авторы сайта, проверьте, пожалуйста, орфографию главной страницы сайта. А то как-то не по себе читать это каждый раз.


----------

